# Smooth Move tea



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi all! I have a good friend who just had her beautiful baby boy last week and is a little sore in her nether regions (mainly from the giant episotomy!) and she is a little backed up, so to speak. I took her some smooth move tea (traditional medicinals) but need to know if it's safe for BFing...
It has senna leaf in it. anyone know?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

According to kellymom http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_s.html it's not a good idea as it can cause diarrhea in the baby as well. HTH!

Wendy


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

yep not a good thing for a b-fing mama! And it might hurt her more than help as that can give you some awful cramps. I would suggest some all natural black licorise (sp?) and just eating more fiber - like prunes, etc.


----------

